# Deceptive names for pornographic movies



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

After spending ages to download what I though it was a horror movie, it end up being a pornographic movie.

What I was expecting to be a Cisco Lab training course was actually part of a pornographic movie.

It had a name relating to Salsa dancing, but again it was a pornographic movie.

So how the fuck do I know before I start downloading large files via my ISDN lines what they are? It is so annoying. Is there anything in the title that define real movies from porno movies? :x


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Of all the people on the forum I would have expected you to be delighted.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That's your excuse Lord V and your sticking to it


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

SteveS said:


> Of all the people on the forum I would have expected you to be delighted.


If I had broadband connection, I wouldn't mind. But with ISDN, it takes for ever to download 700Mbytes. So I am very upset to see that the content of my download doesn't match my expectations.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Bet you had a tug though.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

phil said:


> Bet you had a tug though.


Just clearing up the ribena ive laughed all over the keyboard - superb Phil!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> What I was expecting to be a Cisco Lab training course was actually part of a pornographic movie.


Perhaps the porno movie was part of the training course. A hands-on, practical session putting all that theory into practise! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ronin said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > Bet you had a tug though.
> ...


Did you use tissues?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> Bet you had a tug though.


Didn't see the movie in detail but spent some time browsing it. I was devastated to see that it didn't include my favourite kind of sex.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

can you send me a copy please


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vlastan! Devastated! [smiley=end.gif] ...... :lol: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What was it called??

BACK ROOM BALLETT by any chance

Any other names for Vlastans "upload"


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Surprisingly the title of the download is extremely deceptive. Very hard to guess what it was, unless you download it and have a look at it. I will let you chaps brainstorm this thread with some titles and then reveal the offending ones that I got.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Cisco - Plugging the Gap


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

what software are you using to download it V?

some file sharing software actually lets you preview what you are downloading


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I found a CD with a familiar name written on it.

Wasn't what I was expecting at all.................


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Failing to see how anyone could expect a film with reference to Salsa Dancing in the title to be either a Cisco training course or a horror movie  :? 

I'm sure it was more up your street though given what the end result was.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well the Cisco course was called: "Cisco lab2.mpg" and the salsa one was called: "salsa.avi". The horror movie was called: "The_Texas_Chainsaw_Massacre_(2003).xDMNx.ShareReactor.avi".

It is getting a bit annoying now.

Unfortunately the application that I use doesn't allow to preview, so I only find out what it is after the complete download.

I also downloaded the: "Priceless - salsa exhib.mpg" But was expecting this to be "priceless" anyway. :wink:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

But I bet "Carry on up the khyber" was the biggest disappointment V , as well as your first download.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> After spending ages to download what I though it was a horror movie, it end up being a pornographic movie.
> 
> What I was expecting to be a Cisco Lab training course was actually part of a pornographic movie.
> 
> ...


Shaving Ryan's Privates
Muffy the Vampire Slayer
In Diana Jones' Temple of Poom

etc...... :lol:


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Flesh Gordon?

V, just let me have a copy and all your used bandwidth won't be in vein! [sic] :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

have you tried imdb or vcdquality....also if they're mpegs, you don't need the whole film to download before you look at it. It could have been worse though, you might have downloaded what you thought was a porno and found it was a period drama.

H


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > After spending ages to download what I though it was a horror movie, it end up being a pornographic movie.
> ...


These are terribly obvious names. My downloads were meant to be so innocent.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

and i supose you 'thought' that

*In Diana Jones* was just incorrectly punctuated?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

'Buttman Does Budapest' shouldn't confuse unduly with any ambiguities. :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> 'Buttman Does Budapest' shouldn't confuse unduly with any ambiguities. :wink:


  
Nor should _"Muffiator"_ !


----------

